# Mühle 29 Pointer Date: Setting the hands



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The dial and hands are mounted and everything is inserted together into the case. The new 29 Zeigerdatum is ready to be delivered. Should be at your dealer very soon.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice. Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Munichtime pics of the 29 Pointer Date


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

Wow... that is so amazing. 

Just "discovering" Muhle...


----------



## Bhanu Chopra (Apr 1, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy3993 (Feb 14, 2017)

Really like that light blue. Wish I had an AD in San Antonio. I'd over to see one in person.


----------



## Bhanu Chopra (Apr 1, 2006)

Jimmy3993 said:


> Really like that light blue. Wish I had an AD in San Antonio. I'd over to see one in person.


I live in Austin. Next time I am in San Antonio or if you are in Austin, we can meet for a coffee or beer and you can see the watch in person. 
Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shahini (Mar 11, 2017)

this watch made me smile..looks stunning!


----------

